# "Various A3-S3 Issues from ROW" Thread



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Rather than post a bunch of disjointed threads, I figured this may work better. Posts may be about issues, large or small, common or uncommon, that the, uh... "guinea pigs"  have encountered thus far. We may never see these on our cars, but if being aware of these is helpful to even one person once we have our cars, I'd say it's worthwhile. :thumbup:

First up is what seems to be a weakness with the AC condenser. At least three people have reported venting to atmosphere of the refrigerant as a result of road debris damage to the condenser. This seems to manifest itself as a failure of the "AC" LED to remain lit when the feature is selected. Failure of the LED to remain lit is indicative of a system fault, where loss of charge pressure surely qualifies.

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3...ircon-question-dual-auto-climate-control.html

Up second is a discussion which is not an "issue," of the same order, though one's perspective can reasonably lead to calling it an issue. There's some suspicion that the launch control feature is event-limited to some predetermined number of events, or uses. Some of the referred threads in the attached link allude to this not being a new practice for Audi, but it's new to me. The figure bandied about is 200 launches. There's also a way to check how many times the car has been launched; naturally, mine better read zero when the car is delivered to me... unless someone in the supply chain deems it necessary to beat on the car.

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-8v-chassis/204848-s3-s-tronic-launch-control-2.html (Posts #42 and #45, specifically)

-Brian


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

This is why I am holding out for a second year model. 

I really wanted to get first, but the more I research, there is always a slew of problems especially with the A4 / S4's I have owned in the past. I suppose you will never get a perfect car because the sports diffs in the B8's were only finally fixed in 2012 for example but at least catch some of the little stuff like the AC mentioned above.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> This is why I am holding out for a second year model.
> 
> I really wanted to get first, but the more I research, there is always a slew of problems especially with the A4 / S4's I have owned in the past. I suppose you will never get a perfect car because the sports diffs in the B8's were only finally fixed in 2012 for example but at least catch some of the little stuff like the AC mentioned above.


I'm holding out for a third-year model.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm holding out for a third-year model.


By the time it goes on sale here it will be, just not for US.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you Ted, that was the joke :laugh:


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

the launch control thing is affirmed for the s4. there is also a way to reset the count back to 0 via computer. whether it is vag com or going to your local dealer to get it reset....im not sure

also it seems simply mashing the gas with your right foot at the same time your left foot releases the brake (not using launch control) results in a better 1/4 mile time for some. again this is in the s4


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

ChrisFu said:


> Thank you Ted, that was the joke :laugh:


Yep. I got it -- just making sure, you know, Captain Obvious.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

*1.8TFSI and 2.0TFSI S3 : Metallic Rustle/Rattle between 1500-3000 rpm*

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3...llic-rustle-rattle-between-1500-3000-rpm.html


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Chimera said:


> *1.8TFSI and 2.0TFSI S3 : Metallic Rustle/Rattle between 1500-3000 rpm*
> 
> http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3...llic-rustle-rattle-between-1500-3000-rpm.html


No bueno! After reading some of the youtube chatter and post on the thread, it seems like it would be safe to wait out for the second model year production or possibly third to work out all the kinks.


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

Im not steered too badly by that noise rattling thread to not get the car when it comes out. it sounds audi has already found the reason for the problem and will/if not already come out with a fix for it. any car (s3 anyways) made for the US market I would imagine would be far enough down the road that this fix would be implemented into the production of the car before it even hit dealerships.

also, threads like that actually boost my perception of audi in that they readily told people they are aware of the problem and are currently undergoing a fix

will this deter me from tuning the engine so soon? yea definitely. my first plans were suspension anyways, so I can wait to modify the engine and keep the powertrain warranty awhile


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Sepang Blue has already been pulled from the S3 sedan for some regions: http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3...-audi-s3-sedan-sepang-blue-2.html#post2156430.

It doesn't seem to be a paint process or finish issue; rather, it seems they may just want to retain Exclusive money for the color.

Please don't get any bright ideas, AoA.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Sepang Blue has already been pulled from the S3 sedan for some regions: http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3...-audi-s3-sedan-sepang-blue-2.html#post2156430.
> 
> It doesn't seem to be a paint process or finish issue; rather, it seems they may just want to retain Exclusive money for the color.
> 
> Please don't get any bright ideas, AoA.


I will be so pissed off if they pull that crap. :banghead:


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> Sepang Blue has already been pulled from the S3 sedan for some regions: http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3...-audi-s3-sedan-sepang-blue-2.html#post2156430.
> 
> It doesn't seem to be a paint process or finish issue; rather, it seems they may just want to retain Exclusive money for the color.
> 
> Please don't get any bright ideas, AoA.


It would fall in line with some of the pricing/package "tweaks" we're seeing and wouldn't impact the base advertised/expected price. Now imo if they want generate some buzz with the car, leave it alone and hope as many Sepangs get on the road as possible.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I don't see AoA jackassing around with it seeing as the MY15 guides show them Sepang Blue-ing all the things.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

HAHAHA, that launch control limit made my day..... You can't really complain about a 200 limit because 200 IS A LOT lol...... Can't believe that guy launched his car 200 times WOW lol..... really good info if your buying a used one and have a VCDS (HEX-USB+CAN wasn't cheap but def worth it even more now)


----------



## Allzonecars (Jun 16, 2013)

*Canadian S3*

FYI sepang blue is still available in Canada as of yesterday. :thumbup:

And apparently, the Canadian lease rates for the S3 have just been provided to the dealers as of yesterday morning, but I didn't receive my quote yet, so I can't tell more for now.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

*Turbo Died at 4k*

As a lurker on Audizine, came across this. OP states no mods and the turbo died, seems to be an ongoing discussion.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/600648-Sad-news-My-Turbo-is-done!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

itr_1211 said:


> Oh goodness, i hope thats a just a fluke


I can't recall seeing much, if anything, on audi-sport.net. They're probably a fairly solid barometer at this point.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Couple folks reporting window rattles:

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-8v-chassis/222187-windows-rattling.html


----------



## v6er (Dec 18, 2000)

Chimera said:


> Couple folks reporting window rattles:
> 
> http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-8v-chassis/222187-windows-rattling.html



Well that doesn't sound good. Thought it would be the side windows, but its the main windshield. Sounds like shrinking window seals? And their fix is to apply some sort of compound to the seals every so often?


----------



## camoto (Mar 6, 2011)

B&O crackling noise:
http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-8v-chassis/210006-b-o-crackling-noises.html


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Not sure if this guy is serious... but here it is...

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3...c-rustle-rattle-between-1500-3000-rpm-3.html#



joe82 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> New guy here in the US with a 2015 A3 1.8t. I had a similar rattle when cold that went away. On the way to work today, my car's engine completely died and I had to roll to a stop (luckily on a small street). Couldn't get car restarted. After tow to dealer, looks like it was internal timing chain and will have to replace the motor (car only has ~900 miles). Hope it isn't causing the rattle for everyone...


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/2...on-cupra-developing-turbo-problems-84773.html

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRLSTYLE (Sep 27, 2004)

My trunk light and interior dome lights stay on for about one second then turn off. I tried all configs of the dome light switches as well as combing through the MMI settings, nothing. The car just had its 5 k service this weekend and the dealership is just as confused. Literally had 6 techs come out to play with it. Anyone else have this going on?


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

TRLSTYLE said:


> My trunk light and interior dome lights stay on for about one second then turn off. I tried all configs of the dome light switches as well as combing through the MMI settings, nothing. The car just had its 5 k service this weekend and the dealership is just as confused. Literally had 6 techs come out to play with it. Anyone else have this going on?


This is interesting. I don't have that problem, but at the rate I'm going I will soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

Got this error all day one day. Nav wouldn't load past 11% but finally I parked the car and left it alone for a while and the nav loaded again. 

It's happened on two days since I've had the car. I think that it's actually a problem with Att network and not really the car. The issue I have with that thought is why the hell doesn't it just revert back to the stock nav without google maps? Interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

melillobm said:


> Got this error all day one day. Nav wouldn't load past 11% but finally I parked the car and left it alone for a while and the nav loaded again.
> 
> It's happened on two days since I've had the car. I think that it's actually a problem with Att network and not really the car. The issue I have with that thought is why the hell doesn't it just revert back to the stock nav without google maps? Interesting.
> 
> ...


Why would google maps be the issue? IIRC, non- google maps are already loaded. In fact, I thought I saw that one can get unlimited updates from one's my Audi link. I haven't tried to reload any, but I likely will eventually. I don't know how to tell if one has the most recent version or not.

Now, I do wonder what is it that is uploading. I mean, one can still use the nav without att. Might you be parked in an area with poor GPS satellite sightlines?


----------

